# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة > الديكور >  كاتلووج ايكيا 2008

## ابو زوبة

*كـاتــلـــــــوووج إيكيا 2008* 

*


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


الى أعضاء المنتدى

قبل شوي دخلت موقع ايكيا ولقيت 

فكرة تصفح كاتلوج ايكيا 2008 عبر الانترنت


فكرة حلوة0000000 



حبيت اتقلها لكم





وهذا رابط تصفح الكاتلوج

http://ikeaeu.ecbook.eu/08/MSAA/

سلااااام*

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
كل الشكر لك أبو زوبة علي الكتالوج انا بتصفحه اهو
و الحقيقة عامة إيكيا تأتي لنا بتصميمات بها أفكار عملية و جميلة 
لي عودة ان شاء الله بعد تصفح جميع الكتالوج بالكامل
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## ابو زوبة

*كل الشكر لكى اختى الكريمة وارجوا ان يحوز على رضاكم وان يفيد اخواننا فى هذا المنتدى وشكرا لمرورك*

----------


## أم أحمد

*الاخ القدير ابو زوبة*
*كل الشكر لك علي الكتالوج الاكثر من رائع*
*وفي الحقيقة ايكيا مهما تجولنا فيه ما بنشبعشي*
*تحياتي علي مجهودك الطيب*

----------


## ابو زوبة

> *الاخ القدير ابو زوبة*
> *كل الشكر لك علي الكتالوج الاكثر من رائع*
> *وفي الحقيقة ايكيا مهما تجولنا فيه ما بنشبعشي*
> *تحياتي علي مجهودك الطيب*


 :hey: اشكرك اختى ام احمد على هذا الكلام الجميل وشكر لكى ولمرورك :hey:

----------


## aynad

*انا قلت مدام ايكيا يبقي اكيد اللي حاطط الموضوع من السعودية هههههههههههههه
موضوع جميل فعلا ابو زوبة والكتالوج يجنن موجود عندي بالفعل 
تسلم الايادي*

----------


## ابو زوبة

> *انا قلت مدام ايكيا يبقي اكيد اللي حاطط الموضوع من السعودية هههههههههههههه*
> *موضوع جميل فعلا ابو زوبة والكتالوج يجنن موجود عندي بالفعل* 
> *تسلم الايادي*


*اشكرك كل الشكر على هذة الكلامات الجميلة واتمنى لكى اقامة سعيدة وشكرا لمرورك*

----------


## سوما

أبو زوبة..
كتالوج جميل.. أن شاء الله هاتصفحه لرؤية مدى جماله...... :y: 
شكرا لك....... :M (32):

----------


## ابو زوبة

*اشكرك اختى الكريمة سوما على مرورك الكريم وكلاماتك الاكثر من رائعة وانشاء الله يعجبك*

----------

